# Travel  Plans



## north star (Jan 18, 2014)

*~ ~ **$ **~ ~ **$** ~ ~*

I want to start planning for some travel / vacation later this year.

It's been awhile since I scheduled anything.

How would you experts plan your trips ?

What Travel Sites [ if any ] would you use,  or

would you schedule each part of your travel plans independently

[ flights, vehicle rental, lodging, etc.  ],  or

would you just call a knowledgeable travel agent,  or

other ?

Thanks for any input !

*~ ~ **$** ~ ~* *$* ~ ~


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2014)

I like travelocity for review of places hotels restaurants

I find it is cheaper to book through the hotel and airline

I have been pricing Hawaii all kinds of ways and found direct book is cheaper. Plus if you do a package deal harder to cancel. Through the hotels you can cancel most the day before

Any destination planned yet???


----------



## RJJ (Jan 18, 2014)

I agree with cda


----------



## north star (Jan 18, 2014)

[ & ]

No destination selected yet !.......Just trying to organize and plan first.

*[ & ]*


----------



## RJJ (Jan 18, 2014)

If you plan to fly get your tickets two months before or earlier. I have had good luck with priceline also.


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes check airline tickets for about a week, prices go up and down

I have been checking daily and hope to buy soon


----------



## north star (Jan 19, 2014)

*@ @ @*

When checking the airline prices, do you use web sites like

*Kayak, Farecompare* [ in addition to *Travelocity, Expedia,*

*Priceline,*  etc.  ],  or are you calling the individual airlines

themselves ?.......I am finding that the airline prices;  as

well as hotels, vehicles, etc., vary greatly on these sites.

I am also finding that *Travelocity* seems to be a bit easier

to use.........*Kayak* DOES seem to be more inclusive though !

Also, I have been told that Tues. & Wed. are the best

days to purchase airline tickets,  ...while Tue. thru Thu.

are the cheapest / best days to actually fly.

*@ @ @*


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2014)

I check the airline and hotel sites direct

Have found same or higher prices on the travel sites.

Plus on hotels if you have aaa or old or other you can get a better price sometimes

On airline I play with the dates go  1-3 days before or after you want to go or come back, to see what the price does, if you have a flexible schedule


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2014)

On the airline, I have found the one that flys more direct to your destination is cheaper than those that have to connect to their hub and than out to final destination cheaper


----------



## jwelectric (Jan 19, 2014)

I usually do some extensive planning when doing a vacation. First thing I do is see how many days I am going to be gone and plan on having someone come by to tend to the livestock.

Then I plan on how to ensure that there is enough feed to last during my leave.

Then I take the truck out to the middle of my 10 acre pasture and turn the steering wheel as far to the left as it will go. I got this idea from Nascar, the left turn part.

I set my compass on the dashboard and put her in low and floor the gas. Once she comes to a stop the direction the compass is pointing I go in that direction until I have spent half the money I take and then back home.

The wife will usually let me take 2 dollars with me on my trip so sometimes I don’t get very far especially if I am having a good time slinging that truck around in the pasture.


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2014)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> I usually do some extensive planning when doing a vacation. First thing I do is see how many days I am going to be gone and plan on having someone come by to tend to the livestock.Then I plan on how to ensure that there is enough feed to last during my leave.
> 
> Then I take the truck out to the middle of my 10 acre pasture and turn the steering wheel as far to the left as it will go. I got this idea from Nascar, the left turn part.
> 
> ...


Cows are thinking old McDonald must have gotten in the loco weed again


----------

